# UWC Service Project November 12th!!!!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to everyone's opinions, the UWC is excited to host another service project on *November 12th* at 8:00AM!

After hearing your thoughts, we have decided to host a *clean-up project along the Weber River* along the walk-in access areas that the landowners have been gracious enough to allow sportsmen to use.

Because we value stream access and want to ensure that we have the opportunity to share our favorite hobbies with our children for generations to come, we feel that it would be a great benefit to tell these land owners "thank you" for not posting their property as a no trespassing property and for allowing us the privilege of using their land to access our streams and rivers.

Additionally, the same day we have been asked to assist in helping post some signs along the East Canyon WMA's borders for a new walk in access parcel of land for cow elk hunting. This is the very first time the land owner has opened their land up to hunters and we hope that we will be able to use it in years to come. So the DWR is going to ask us to donate a couple strong legs to hike along the borders of the property to post some signs.

*Where:* We will be meeting at the Sinclair gas station in Wanship, UT for the river clean up (see below map). For the sign posting project please email us for more details if you are interested. [email protected]

Please mark this event on your calendars and plan on bringing the family along for the fun. For those of you with scouts, this would be a great opportunity for them to get some service hours in to advance to the next rank.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Bax im sooo in ill PM you my email addy i have a few guys here at work that are in also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kochanut said:


> Bax im sooo in ill PM you my email addy i have a few guys here at work that are in also.


Thank you very much!

You guys are awesome 8)


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Count me in........thanks for heading this project up!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> Count me in........thanks for heading this project up!


Thank you ut1031! We appreciate the support 8)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm definetly gonna try to make this one. Great job again UWC!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I should be good for the 12th. Look forward to seeing everyone there. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

horsesma said:


> I should be good for the 12th. Look forward to seeing everyone there. 8)


Wait a minute! Does this mean there will be legendary coffee?!!?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [Wait a minute! Does this mean there will be legendary coffee?!!?


   Please do tell us about the *legendary coffee*. Must be the memo I missed from .45 & sawsman including Grandpa D...  

Great Project and I sure hope folks will take pictures and show the rest of us the accomplishments...maybe before and after shots. *GOOD ON ALL FOLKS INVOLVED*!!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Not so legendary, but I'm sure I will be in trouble if I forget!

There is a trick to percolated coffee! Problem is, I need a bigger coffee pot. :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention that this is a family event that your kids are welcome to participate in.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there and afterwards, I'll be shaming all of my acquaintances who don't show up. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll try to make it.. if Bax* brings the doughnuts..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I'll try to make it.. if Bax* brings the doughnuts..


J, if you will be there, I will bring doughnuts! (bring .45 too!)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will do my best to be there i rarely see these anouncements and with work schedules changing all the time i will also try to bring some others as well (providing i dont forget about this) any hting we should bring with to help us out?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> i will do my best to be there i rarely see these anouncements and with work schedules changing all the time i will also try to bring some others as well (providing i dont forget about this) any hting we should bring with to help us out?


Thanks for bringing this up. If you would like to be kept in the loop with upcoming events, and points of interest, PLEASE email us your information at *[email protected]* and we will send reminders out to keep you informed. Generally I try and post these projects in their respective forums (since this one has to do with stream access, it seemed only fitting to post it in the fishing section), but obviously not everyone that wants to give back frequents each forum. By sending us your contact info, we are able to keep you as updated as possible.

Also, you make a second good point: Bring anything that you think might be helpful for cleaning up, but we will provide garbage bags to pick everything up in. I personally use one of those poles with a claw on it to pick stuff up but if you have something else that you think might be useful, please bring it!

Thank you for pointing us in the right direction BBD!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Count both of the Twins in on the Weber Project!!! Great idea Bax!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

"I personally use one of those poles with a claw on it to pick stuff up" Thats what i have a 4 year old for. For some reason she loves picking stuff up. Unless something crazy happens count me and my crew in. Also did i hear someone braggin about coffee?? I LOVE coffee. I'll be the one with the cute little girl, Just sayin.................. in case someone wanted to fill my cup. never say no to a doughnut either


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> J, if you will be there, I will bring doughnuts! (*bring .45* too!)


Not hardly, I've picked up enough crap along that river when it was okay to pick stuff up without an invite. In fact, I don't even fish it anymore.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> i will do my best to be there i rarely see these anouncements and with work schedules changing all the time i will also try to bring some others as well (providing i dont forget about this) any hting we should bring with to help us out?


Hey all of you guys that are members are you getting the emails that are being sent out from UWC? Check your junk folders or confirm your email address with me if not. The email service we use tells us that only about half the emails we send even get opened so I'm curious if they simply aren't being opened if they are going to a junk folder.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not gettting them anymore for some reason. I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am not recieving any for some reason


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just a reminder that the project is coming up in two days! See yall at 8:00 Saturday morning!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

where is the meeting place? i have recieved no info on this and sent you so far.... 3 (just checked) pm's. unfortunatly since i dident get any info i couldent get my guys out there so it will be just me


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kochanut said:


> where is the meeting place? i have recieved no info on this and sent you so far.... 3 (just checked) pm's. unfortunatly since i dident get any info i couldent get my guys out there so it will be just me


Oh man Im sorry I misunderstood your message on that 

We are meeting in Wanship at the Sinclair at 8:00AM and will be dispersing from there. If you need any other info, please let me know



Bax* said:


> *Where:* We will be meeting at the Sinclair gas station in Wanship, UT for the river clean up (see below map). For the sign posting project please email us for more details if you are interested. [email protected]


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ok i should be there, thank you


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a great day to do some service! I look forward to seeing everyone at 8:00!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, unfortunately we didnt have the turn out we had hoped for on this specific project so we decided to get every one together for the East Canyon WMA project and knocked that one out of the park.

So, we will be rescheduling this event for a day with better weather 

If you are interested in seeing what went on at the other project, take a look!
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=38248


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the turn out. I know i had my 4 year old and when i woke up to the rain i knew she wouldn't be down with the wet so i bailed. Excuses excuses.... i know  Hopefully next time.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry Bax, woke up to the weather and swung by, did not see a sole out there and went fishing


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My appologies as well bax. My twin and I were forced to attend one of our stuents tests for their next rank. It was the master's daughter so there was no getting out of the 10am test. Hopefully there are more projects in the future, please let me know when or if there is another one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It was just a poor date to choose and we knew from the beginning that weather would keep some people from coming out, but due to all of the hunts starting in the fall we didnt have too much of an option for any other date.

We would really like to get another project organized for anglers when the weather improves. Also, we really want to get more anglers involved in the organization. There is more to being a sportsman than just big game and birds. We recognize the value of stream access and preserving these resources for generations to come, so please bounce ideas off of us to get more events organized.

Fly tying workshops sound fun to me...


----------

